# FINISHED



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Well finally after 8 months the shop is fully finished. I can finally relax for a while.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Shop looks great! And it looks ridiculously cold… I don't know how you guys up north do it.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That's an incredible shop, it should serve you well.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Well that sure is a terrible shop. I'll need to confiscate it and bring it to my house so you don't need to look at it. You should be ashamed of yourself.

Seriously though, great shop and I am super jealous


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice! And do I spy a Ski Doo Tundra?


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

The only thing I see wrong with your shop is that it's too clean! You need to make some wood chips and sawdust - quick!!!

(By the way…I hope you understand that a shop is NEVER "finished"!)


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice. Time to fill it up with crap and start complaining that it's not big enough!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

...Oh yeah …VERY NICE!!

Shop Gloat. "You Suck" ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I like a shop that's so big that you have to drive an atv to get to the other side.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice shop where do u live?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, the building is finished and it is very nice but you still have a lot of work in the shop.
This is my favorite part: organizing the shop


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh wow! Nice shop. No time for relaxing…. dirty it up and get sawdust everywhere!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

It's NEVER "finished"! Well, maybe the construction and the paint…. but there's no way *ANY *shop is ever "*FINISHED*"

I have really enjoyed seeing this come to life by living vicariously thru your posts. THANKS for sharing!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Congratulations on completing the building. Now, the real fun begins, i.e. filling it with and arranging all the tools.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

That's an awesome space.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Nobody should have a shop that big, unless they are a contractor of some sort.
You don't have enough tools for a shop that big!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks awesome. Now get to work!


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

That might be the biggest shop I have ever seen. Wow. What a dream shop. Congrats!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

congrats on the new shop!!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful shop … what else can I say except I want it!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new shop. It is an exciting time. We r wrapping up our shop build at this time as well.


----------

